# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Eidelweiss

## Zyzzyzus

Hello,

I'd like to be able to play and sing Eidelweiss.  When I pick out the melody I start on a B on the G string, and this fits my voice well too.  But, I don't know what key it's in, or what chords to put with it.  Can anybody help? Thanks in advance!

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

If you do a Google search for Edelweiss there are quite a few results that pop up for the chords. Here is one example.

Here is a link for the mandolin tab...I haven't played it so I'm not sure about accuracy. I hope it helps.

----------


## DavidKOS

http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/ir...dolin_tabs.pdf

in pdf tab and notation

It's correct.

----------


## Zyzzyzus

Sorry, to clarify, I did search google and found tons of different chord settings, but I don't know how to tell what note I should start on for the melody based on chords.  And the tab I found didn't have chords associated and I'm not sure how to figure out which chords I need based on just the melody.  So I was looking for something that had both chords and melody.  Thanks!

----------


## Zyzzyzus

David,

It's very possible I'm missing something but when I go to that link I get a choice of tab and chords to open and after opening the first 7 I see either chords, or melody, but not both.  Is there a particular one that you were linking to that included both on one piece of music?  Or, can anybody tell me how to tell what key I am in by looking at a melody?

----------


## DavidKOS

> Sorry, to clarify, I did search google and found tons of different chord settings, but I don't know how to tell what note I should start on for the melody based on chords.  And the tab I found didn't have chords associated and I'm not sure how to figure out which chords I need based on just the melody.  So I was looking for something that had both chords and melody.  Thanks!





> David,
> 
> It's very possible I'm missing something but when I go to that link I get a choice of tab and chords to open and after opening the first 7 I see either chords, or melody, but not both.  Is there a particular one that you were linking to that included both on one piece of music?  Or, can anybody tell me how to tell what key I am in by looking at a melody?


I just checked the link, it was a plain pdf with notation and tab, no chords. 

http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/ir...dolin_tabs.pdf

This example begins in G major with a G chord (not shown), with the melody note being B, the 3rd of the chord.

So if you want to play it in "C", begin the melody on an E note.

What are the chords you have?

----------


## DavidKOS

Other examples:

http://www.musicfromthegarden.com/Ar.../edelweiss.pdf



in Bb

----------


## Zyzzyzus

When I click on the link I get a "Download error" Smaller print says I'm getting the error because I'm trying to access music not directly through their site.  

G, D7, G, C, G, Em, Am, D7 is the first line of chords that I have.  For these chords, would I start the melody on B?

Thanks!

----------


## Zyzzyzus

Oh hmm, now I can see PDFs in your response in this thread.  I like the looks of the top one a lot.  Did you get that from the folk music library too?

----------


## DavidKOS

> When I click on the link I get a "Download error" Smaller print says I'm getting the error because I'm trying to access music not directly through their site.  
> 
> G, D7, G, C, G, Em, Am, D7 is the first line of chords that I have.  For these chords, would I start the melody on B?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the 3rd of the G chord ( G B D notes). That should work well.




> Oh hmm, now I can see PDFs in your response in this thread.  I like the looks of the top one a lot.  Did you get that from the folk music library too?


Yes, from 9lbShellhamer 's link, http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/ir.../edelweiss.htm, at the very bottom it says "Download the Tabs in PDF format".

Lovely tune, almost everyone knows and likes it.

----------


## Zyzzyzus

Thanks!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## 8ch(pl)

I found a German translation that is quite nice.  I do it as a second verse, (I have been coached by a friend who works as a translator in Halifax.)  I do speak a bit of German, I lived there for 4 years when I was in the Military. 

 Here it is:


Edelweiß - Edelweiss
DEUTSCH

Musik: Richard Rodgers
Text: Oscar Hammerstein
Deutsch: Unbekannt

Edelweiß, Edelweiß,
Du grüßt mich jeden Morgen,
Sehe ich dich,
Freue ich mich,
Und vergess' meine Sorgen.
Schmücke das Heimatland,
Schön und weiß,
Blühest wie die Sterne.
Edelweiß, Edelweiß,
Ach, ich hab dich so gerne.

The word "Unbekannt"  means unknown, we don't know who wrote these words.  Many think that the song is an Austrian Folksong, but it was written for the Sound of Music to highlight Theodore Bikel's musical talent.  He played the first role as the Von Trapp father on Broadway.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

Viele Dank!

From what I can tell with my limited German it's not a literal translation of the Hammerstein lyric but it is very singable. I appreciate it.

----------


## 8ch(pl)

The sentiment is similar.

You greet me every morning, when I see you I am gladdened and I forget all my problems.  Decorate the homeland nice and white, bloom like the stars. 

The last line I am not sure of, but the lady that helped me with translation says it is a nice compliment in German.

----------


## DavidKOS

> The sentiment is similar.
> 
> You greet me every morning, when I see you I am gladdened and I forget all my problems.  Decorate the homeland nice and white, bloom like the stars. 
> 
> The last line I am not sure of, but the lady that helped me with translation says it is a nice compliment in German.


"Ich hab dich so gerne"

roughly: I have you so happily or I'll happily have you, I think.

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Sounds right, thanks.

----------

